# Digital thermometer VS Infrared thermometer gun



## mattyonamac (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm looking at getting either a digital thermometer:
Digital LCD Fish Aquarium Water Terrarium Thermometer on eBay (end time 20-Feb-11 06:50:19 GMT)

Or an infrared gun type thermometer:
Non-Contact IR Infrared Digital Thermometer with Laser on eBay (end time 11-Feb-11 08:40:51 GMT)

Which would be the better one to use to measure the temp of the hot end of my leos viv?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

mattyonamac said:


> I'm looking at getting either a digital thermometer:
> Digital LCD Fish Aquarium Water Terrarium Thermometer on eBay (end time 20-Feb-11 06:50:19 GMT)
> 
> Or an infrared gun type thermometer:
> ...


your best bet is the thermometer rather than the infrared gun type. Although they are very acurate the will give you the temp of the object it is hitting, and it wont read through glass properly, you want the air temp of the area you are trying to read. I used the gun type when i used to race cars so i know they are good but not really the best thing for measuring temps in vivariums IMO.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd say the opposite!

As leos are belly baskers - they get their heat from the ground they lay on rather than the air around them - I'd say you want to know how hot the hottest part they will be laying on actually is. If the air temp is reading 32 what temp is the actual ground to get it to 32!?

Just MHO


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

That said, get both. Then you will know if the air temp is right and you'll know your basking spot is the sweet spot


----------



## mattyonamac (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah thats what I was thinking about the leos thermo-regulating through their bellys!

I cant afford both at the moment though so I think its gonna have to be the gun!


----------



## Aquapet (Nov 1, 2009)

Why don't you take a look at our variety of thermometers? Thermometers - Hygrometers 
We can also offer a cheaper price for RFUK members


----------

